# Persistant weird black spots.



## Jedu (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey all, I finally just got done doing the heat/salt, and then cout treatment on my main tank for a couple of suspected things (i think some of my new peacocks brought in gill flukes  ) anyway, since before the treatment until now my lemon jake has had all these small black spots randomly on him. They look literally like pepper, or like a black ich.

When I first started treating with salt and heat, I worked up the tank to about 1 tablespoon/gallon, and roughly 87 degrees. I kept this for 3 weeks and they showed very little improvment. So I slowly lowered the heat and salt, and started treating with clout (it was then I thought they might also have bloat) I followed the bloat treatment steps listed here, and its finally gone, although I lost 2 fish.

But the spots on my lemon jake are still there, and have not changed! I think I might also see a spot or two on my venustus but I'm not sure. I thought that since I used clout it should have taken care of the spots at the same time, but I guess not?

It is really strange too, there is very little flashing in the tank, and everyone who survived the treatment is happily eating and swimming about.

Anyway, I can't get pictures up right now, it will have to wait until the weekend as I am across the state. but my tank stats are:

ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0 
nitrate: <20
Ph: 8.1

Tank: 85 gallons, set up about 4 months ago, with some aulonocara, labs, and acei.

I do 30% water changes each week, and try and maintain 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of salt normally.

If anyone can give me a clue to what this is, and how to treat it I would be thankful.

Thanks,


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Black spots are pretty common in cichlids.

They are believed to be a result of one of three things...Either too much spirulina in the diet, stress or external parasites.

I believe we can safely say your black spots are stemming from one of the first two, since you've treated with an antiparasitic.

What are you feeding?

How is the stress level in the tank?

What is the stock list?

Kim


----------



## Jedu (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm feeding NLS 1mm pellets, with a little bit of Omega 1 flakes every once and awhile. 
Stock list is:

3 Acei 
3 Yellow Labs 
1 N. Venustus 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) "Lemon Jake" 
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Chiwindi" 
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Ngana Flame Tail" 
1 Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan "Taiwanee Reef"

The guys just died:
1 Otpharynx Lithobates (just died)	
1 Red Ruben (just died)

I removed these guys, to the hospital tank while I used clout:

2 Synodontis petricola 
2 Bristle Nose Pleco

Aggression is fine, once in awhile someone will get chased across the tank, but it is never for very long.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It doesn't sound like an overly stressful tank, and your food choices are good.

I've had this happen with a group of Mbamba one time for no apparent reason, it resolved after a few weeks without me doing anything.

As long as they aren't flashing or behaving as if they have external parasites, don't worry about it.

I know it's unsightly, but it should resolve on it's own.

Is the jake stirring the pot any aggression wise? (I've got one that is the devil in disguise...)

Kim


----------



## Jedu (Oct 24, 2007)

No, actually the largest Acei, and the Ngara are both the top dogs, which is pretty strange.


----------

